# Adirondack Winter 2008



## MrEd (Apr 3, 2008)

About 6 weeks ago we took the Adirondack (train 69) from Albany heading to Port Henry and back. As it turned out there was a major delay in Albany. We boarded on time and the train moved 700 meters and stopped. We had to wait over an hour for some train to pass over the bridge across the Hudson River. Once underway we had a few slow orders, perhaps because of the heavy snow. But, the snow made for great scenery.

The Adirondack made it to Schenectady about 1:30 behind schedule. The station is under the tracks, so you really can not see much besides the platform. We picked up a couple people and were on the way north in short order.

Next stop was Saratoga Springs. They had an updated station and it looked rather large for this area, so it might also be used for other purposes. It was still snowing, picked up a couple more people.

We next came to Fort Edward; we blocked traffic in town for a short stop. As we were behind schedule we would have to get off before Port Kent to catch the return Adirondack (train 68). So we told the coach attendant, who informed someone else, and we were put off in Whitehall. The station in Whitehall was a very small building without heat, it was actually very cold.







I toured the town; there was not much around the station. I went to the park to see the plague "birth place of the US Navy”, saw the Champlain canal and then headed back to the cold waiting area.

As it turns out there are 3 or 4 places all claiming to be the birthplace of the US Navy. The Navy considers Philadelphia to be the actual birthplace for what that is worth.

Total wait in Whitehall was about 1 hour, the south bound Adirondack was close to on time and picked us up. We had worried it would have kept going since our tickets were for Port Kent, but it stopped. Now I know why they have a sign not to stand on the tracks, but it’s not necessary or advisable.






The train will stop anyway.

We arrived back to Albany right on schedule. The trip was very nice; we had the train pretty much to ourselves.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the report!

It reminded me of where I grew up. (A few miles from FED.) I used to ride the Adirondack all the time from FED.

BTW - As I understand, the Saratoga station was rebuilt to also serve as a CDTA (bus) terminal. (I have not seen it and have not lived in the area for ~15 years. The station in Whitehall surprised me. It used to be just an Amshack, and not even that!  But back *years* ago (like 30+), the D&H used to have a *HUGE* station there!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 4, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> BTW - As I understand, the Saratoga station was rebuilt to also serve as a CDTA (bus) terminal. (I have not seen it and have not lived in the area for ~15 years.


The station in Sara is very nice, they did a wonderful job on it and there are places for buses. I'm not sure just how many buses actually serve the station, but there is indeed room for them.

I'll have to go and look tomorrow to see if I've got any pictures of the station, as again, they really did do a nice job on the new station. I spent several hours there in 2006 when I short turned on the Adirondack.


----------



## MrEd (Apr 4, 2008)

The Saratoga station was much more of a station than Whitehall. There are a couple stops on the route where the station is in middle of nowhere. I might be able to make it to montreal next trip if I go in July.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2008)

MrEd said:


> The Saratoga station was much more of a station than Whitehall. There are a couple stops on the route where the station is in middle of nowhere. I might be able to make it to montreal next trip if I go in July.


I agree. Even 15 years ago, Saratoga was better than Whitehall. It used to be (not even) an Amshack - more like a 4th class bus shelter!  Other "stops" on the route that are in the middle of nowhere are Ticonderoga, Port Henry, Westport and Port Kent. (In fact, I don't even think there is a station in either Ticonderoga or Port Kent. At least there wasn't 15 years ago. Port Kent's "stop" in just up the hill from the ferry dock to Burlington, VT.)

FYI - just south of the Whitehall station (less than 1/2 mile) is a track that switches off to the east. That is the track for the Ethan Allen running to Rutland.


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 11, 2008)

I have done my share of traveling in the USA, but I have never been to New England. I sure would like to go, that's where my family roots are. I love your snowy pictures. The train + New England + snow, great and tempting combination!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 12, 2008)

I want to do that run myself. Whats the security like if I book for a stop just short of the border?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 12, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I want to do that run myself. Whats the security like if I book for a stop just short of the border?


The 2 stops right before the border are Rouses Point (at the border) and Plattsburgh (23 miles south of the border). The Adirondack arrives in these towns ~4 PM northbound and depart ~noon southbound. I don't remember much to be in Rouses Point (except the I-87 border crossing) - it's a *VERY* small town! Plattsburgh is bigger (but not too much), and is a state university town.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 12, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I want to do that run myself. Whats the security like if I book for a stop just short of the border?


Enjoyed your report. Bck in the 1970's I worked in the summer at the Gideon Putnam Hotel and the Hall Of Springs Restaurant. What part of town is the station?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 12, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I want to do that run myself. Whats the security like if I book for a stop just short of the border?
> ...


I assume you mean the Saratoga Springs station, as that is where the Gideon Putnam and Hall of Springs are located. The Saratoga station is located off Railroad Avenue on the *west* side of the city, between routes 9N and 29. (The hotel and restaurant are on the *south* side of the city.)


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 12, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...



Sorry, Yeah! I was there 5 summers, best time of my life!!! I had just gotten my private pilot's license and was into flying at the time. I know where the airport was but not the train station.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 12, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I know where the airport was but not the train station.


You're one of the few! I lived in the area (15 miles north) for 34 years, and I didn't know where the airport was until a few years before I moved!

The only thing I knew about the airport was from the Carole King song "You're So Vain":



> ... went up to Saratoga ... and then flew your Lear jet up to Nova Scotia ...




For the longest time, I didn't even know that there was an airport!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 12, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I know where the airport was but not the train station.
> ...



The airport was a non controlled field about a mile west of The Gideon/ The Park, SPAC,Hall Of Springs. The Avenue Of Pines & golf courses!

MT


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 12, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Thanks Michael, I first found it only by taking a "wrong turn" at SPAC!  (Of course, that was in the days of cheap gas!)

But of course, I had no trouble finding the train station! :lol: Another description of the location of the train station was it is near the old Jamesway store - I couldn't think of the name before.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 13, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I want to do that run myself. Whats the security like if I book for a stop just short of the border?
> ...


I stayed at the Gideon Putnam once. It struck me that it must have really been a nice hotel once. But it really wasn't when I stayed there. We got there about 4:30-5:00 enroute to Montreal. You know, a stop over. They had given us some fantastic rate, I think it was the biggest suite in the place for about $90 for the night. In the racing season, I'd imagine the room still commands a pretty penny. Anyway, the place was pretty run down. The elevators were slow as all heck- I played on them to check it out, the room we stayed in was on the ground floor.

The mattress I was sleeping on was pretty swayed, and I will forever remember them telling us to "just put it in the circle" when we asked where to park our rented minivan. So we parked in the circular driveway infront of the hotels main door. I honestly don't care to calculate how much money they must lose operating it with as many staff as we saw- a fully staffed dining room, front desk, and housekeeping- yet seeming to only have a few guests. No more then 10.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 14, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


It was built during the work program of the 30s, so it is definitely old. The elevator, when I was there, looked like the original. I was the the sales manager and assitant manager in the 70s and don't recall having a suite on ground floor and never 10 guests during Racing Season ( August ). But, to enjoy a place such as the Gideon, you must appreciate the nostalgia!


----------

